# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Hỏi về gang đúc và sắt làm máy.

## blueocean

Chào các bác!
Trước đến giờ em chỉ làm máy bằng sắt rồi hàn, nhân tiện tìm được nơi làm khung đúc rất chuyên nghiệp, đang dự tính hướng đến làm máy nhỏ thì đúc hết, máy lớn thì đúc phần mặt bàn để rút ngắn thời gian gia công. Em muốn hỏi các bác có kinh nghiệm một số ý so sánh giữa hai kiểu gia công như vậy:
1. Độ vững chắc
2. Độ đầm (rung do cộng hưởng)
3. Giá thành cùng một kết cấu
4. Và một số cái nữa chưa nghĩ ra, các bác nhiều hiểu biết có thể nêu ra cho e học hỏi.
E cám ơn!

----------


## ít nói

nếu lên đúc thì là lên thêm 1 bậc về làm máy cnc.
sắt u sắt V là sắt làm cửa làm làm công trình là chính ko phải vật liệu làm máy ( được cái rẻ)
Gang đúc thép đúc các máy cơ khí đã làm từ nhiều năm trước tất nhiên là nhiều ưu điểm nhưng phải cân đối làm sắt hộp hàn xì nhanh hơn và ít tốn công hơn.
gang đúc xong phải xử lý ( đơn giản như khi đúc xong ko có máy móc gì người ta phải để cả năm trời tính toán co ngót )
anh em chế máy đến giờ đang đứng sau hàng rào công nghệ vì cuối cùng vẫn là hàn xì ko vượt rào được ( vì mình làm nên phong cho hàn xì phay phẳng lên thành mức thánh)
thử đặt 1 chiếc máy phay khuôn với khổi 700 500 xem thánh nào hàn xì nhận ko à

----------


## Khoa C3

Em không biết mấy nhưng ủng hộ đúc. Vững hơn thì chắc chắn rồi, co ngót chắc đúc lớn hơn vì thấy mẽo làm xe tăng cái gì hàn họ để phơi nắng 4 tháng đúc thì 6 tháng  :Wink: . Giá cả như chỗ em từ 18k/cân đến 30k/cân tùy độ phức tạp và mức độ đẹp xấu, mình còn phay lại nên cứ xấu nhất rẻ nhất chơi thôi.

----------


## blueocean

Vậy gang đúc có nhiều ưu điểm, con máy tiếp theo sẽ đặt đúc gang xem nó thế nào đặt luôn phay mặt, phay rãnh luôn, về cứ thế bắt vào cho nhanh. cám ơn các bác.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Vậy gang đúc có nhiều ưu điểm, con máy tiếp theo sẽ đặt đúc gang xem nó thế nào đặt luôn phay mặt, phay rãnh luôn, về cứ thế bắt vào cho nhanh. cám ơn các bác.


Đúc thì nhất rồi nhưng nếu làm đơn chiếc thì đi bãi ngắm xác nào ngon bê về tái chế có ngon hơn không nào. Ví dụ như dự án dần xây của bác Nhất sơn đấy

----------


## blueocean

Tái chế làm chơi thì ok, chứ làm để bán thì e nghĩ không chuẩn!

----------


## thuhanoi

> Tái chế làm chơi thì ok, chứ làm để bán thì e nghĩ không chuẩn!


À làm thương mại thì Đúc là nhất rồi bác, có khuôn đúc hàng loạt, mà nếu có đúc mình đăng ký 1 cục nhé

----------


## nhatson

em thấy đúc là chuẩn rồi, vấn đề ở chỗ trang thiết bị để gia công + vốn


b.r

----------


## anhxco

> Vậy gang đúc có nhiều ưu điểm, con máy tiếp theo sẽ đặt đúc gang xem nó thế nào đặt luôn phay mặt, phay rãnh luôn, về cứ thế bắt vào cho nhanh. cám ơn các bác.


nghe hấp dẫn ghê, đặt ở ĐN hay ở đâu bác biển xanh, cho e xin cái địa chỉ với giá tham khảo đi.
Thanks

----------


## blueocean

Có bác nào làm máy khổ 90x1m2 đúc nguyên cái bàn, phay rãnh khoan lỗ sẵn ko? Có thì làm chung luôn. Cái này e ko làm ở ĐN, mới có cái sđt chứ chưa liên lạc, đợi ra bản vẽ đã rồi hỏi luôn cho tiện.

----------


## Nam CNC

90x120 cm , vậy nó là router , theo em thấy mấy hãng lớn trên thế giới chẳng ai làm router khung lớn bằng đúc , họ chỉ cắt plasma rồi hàn lại thành khung thôi , còn anh em mình làm nhanh thì sắt hộp và sắt I .

Chỉ có H frame hay Cfame , cho kim loại , khuôn mẫu thì mới đúc gang thôi bác ơi , bác làm như thế thì quá sức , tốn tiền . với lại ở VN đúc mỏng không ổn đâu , mà đúc dày vừa nặng vừa chết tiền . Router thì sắt xây dựng vẫn ok , chẳng có gì phải suy nghĩ, nhôm mà còn chạy được chứ nói gì sắt.

----------


## nhatson

em nghĩ cụ ấy muốn đúc cái bàn T slot thôi ah

b.r

----------


## Nam CNC

Đúc chuẩn cái rãnh T là hơi căng , còn đem về gia công lại giữa đường dính 1 cục cùi bắp gì đó mẻ dao T luôn.

----------

